# Pig pen size?



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Dec 25, 2012)

*I'm a bit limited in space because we live on the side of a very rocky hill and have to wind the fencing around to create pens.

We are looking to get 4 pigs; 2 breeders and 2 weaners. 

I am looking at setting up a pen approx. 75 feet square; (75' x 75') is this big enough to house them? We would also section off a corner to house the male separately. Or would it be better to break this area up into smaller pens?

We are dry lotted here so we will be providing 100% of the feed.

Is this area big enough to house them comfortably and without too much manure build-up?

Thanks in advance! *


----------



## Cornish Heritage (Jan 18, 2013)

Unless you are very careful you are going to end up with fat breeders. Breeding stock needs to be kept slim & a healthy pig needs exercise. Feeders do not have to be that healthy as they do not live long enough. 

I think over time that area will get REALLY REALLY stinky. Pigs are clean by nature - they only stink when us humans shut them in. If at all possible you need to rotate pastures - this will also keep the parasites down. As weaners that space is plenty but think BIG pigs & then piglets on top of that! If you do not have space then just start with the feeders & see how that goes. You will then know for future reference whether you can raise more in that area. 

Liz


----------



## cybercat (Jan 19, 2013)

You do not mention the breed or breed mixes.  75 will not work for large breeds but might for small breeds.


----------



## ourflockof4 (Jan 24, 2013)

Well, my first though is no you need more space. But, if you look at the min SF required per commercial standards you are probably ok. Regardless though you need 3 different pens. Just for numbers sake lets say you area is 6'x12' (72 sf) 3 pens  that are 4'x12' each. One for the sow, one for the boar, and one for the 2 feeders. As Liz mentioned, they need different amounts of feed. Hopefully they have a concrete floor and their pen is stout. They will be bored and want to tear things up. 

As also mentioned, it depends on there size. It will be hard for a 500-600 lb hog to move around in that small of an area


----------



## Cornish Heritage (Jan 24, 2013)

> Hopefully they have a concrete floor and their pen is stout. They will be bored and want to tear things up.


The above is a big drawback with confining pigs in a small space. Just think how bored you would get - bit like some of the animals in the zoo. If you get a pasture raised breed of pigs they are WAY less destructive if allowed plenty of space to walk & play. Worth the effort of training them to electric fence from an early age & letting them graze. When you confine them you are just asking for trouble & constant work. 

Liz


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 24, 2013)

ourflockof4 said:
			
		

> Well, my first though is no you need more space. But, if you look at the min SF required per commercial standards you are probably ok. Regardless though you need 3 different pens. Just for numbers sake lets say you area is 6'x12' (72 sf) 3 pens  that are 4'x12' each. One for the sow, one for the boar, and one for the 2 feeders. As Liz mentioned, they need different amounts of feed. Hopefully they have a concrete floor and their pen is stout. They will be bored and want to tear things up.
> 
> As also mentioned, it depends on there size. It will be hard for a 500-600 lb hog to move around in that small of an area


*Sorry if I wasn't clear, I meant 75' x 75' not 75 square feet of space.
*





			
				Cornish Heritage said:
			
		

> > Hopefully they have a concrete floor and their pen is stout. They will be bored and want to tear things up.
> 
> 
> The above is a big drawback with confining pigs in a small space. Just think how bored you would get - bit like some of the animals in the zoo. If you get a pasture raised breed of pigs they are WAY less destructive if allowed plenty of space to walk & play. Worth the effort of training them to electric fence from an early age & letting them graze. When you confine them you are just asking for trouble & constant work.
> ...


*

There is no concrete, it will be a "pasture like" setting. They will have electric fence on the regular fence.  I could do three pens if I had to, each one could probably be about 25' x 75' (1875 sq ft), is that big enough?*


----------



## ourflockof4 (Jan 25, 2013)

Well that is totally different then. 75'x75' is 5,625 sf (about 1/8 of an acre) Your pen size should be fine. I would still recomend 3 pens though. For some of the year you could run the boar and sow together, but I would but the feeders in a seperate pen reguardless.

Depending on the breed you get, they may or may not root. If they root really bad, or more then you like you could always ring them. I know a lot of people are against that, but it's amazing what 1 human ring will do in a hog. I have found that human rings are much more affective then regular or shoat rings.


----------



## Cornish Heritage (Jan 28, 2013)

> There is no concrete, it will be a "pasture like" setting. They will have electric fence on the regular fence.  I could do three pens if I had to, each one could probably be about 25' x 75' (1875 sq ft), is that big enough?


Try it! Especially when they are little they are not going to require as much space. As they grow see how they do. If you find your pastures wearing down then you know you either have to expand them or have fewer pigs. Everyone's situation & pasture is different. 

I still recommend you do your research & get a breed that does not root very much. This will save you a lot of work. 

Enjoy - pigs are great!

Liz


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 28, 2013)

Cornish Heritage said:
			
		

> > There is no concrete, it will be a "pasture like" setting. They will have electric fence on the regular fence.  I could do three pens if I had to, each one could probably be about 25' x 75' (1875 sq ft), is that big enough?
> 
> 
> Try it! Especially when they are little they are not going to require as much space. As they grow see how they do. If you find your pastures wearing down then you know you either have to expand them or have fewer pigs. Everyone's situation & pasture is different.
> ...


*
Thanks Liz! I am actually leaning towards large blacks right now! I think we will set up the three pens and just start with two feeders first and that way we can rotate them though each one and get the experience with them and how much space they will take up before we get the breeders.  Now to just find two feeders! Lol!  *


----------



## Cornish Heritage (Jan 28, 2013)

> I think we will set up the three pens and just start with two feeders first and that way we can rotate them though each one and get the experience with them and how much space they will take up before we get the breeders.


I think that is a wise decision. We had several customers do that. Try feeders first & then when they realized how good they were, personality & eating wise, they came back for breeders. 

All the best in your search. 

Liz


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 28, 2013)

Cornish Heritage said:
			
		

> > I think we will set up the three pens and just start with two feeders first and that way we can rotate them though each one and get the experience with them and how much space they will take up before we get the breeders.
> 
> 
> I think that is a wise decision. We had several customers do that. Try feeders first & then when they realized how good they were, personality & eating wise, they came back for breeders.
> ...


*
Thank you! We will be joining the Large Black Hog Association and hopefully find some breeders in our area!*


----------



## Cornish Heritage (Jan 31, 2013)

> We will be joining the Large Black Hog Association and hopefully find some breeders in our area!


I know there are a couple breeders in northern CA! One has mature stock, the other we just sold a breeding pair to last year so they should be producing sometime this year. There may be some more that I do not know about as well. 

All the best, 

Liz


----------

